# My new girl Sugar!!



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

I got me a new girl today. I have named her Sugar because she is so sweet. She is without a doubt the tamest goat I have ever seen. I think she thinks she is human. When you rub her side she picks her leg up and moves it like a dog. I LOVE her!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Congrats!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

She's cute! Congrats!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

i WANT HER !! She is adorable , congrats


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute, congrats


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Very cute!!! Congrats!!


----------



## aussieheelr (Jul 29, 2011)

She looks like a Sugar  Preety gal.


----------



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

Well, I love my girl Sugar. She is such a sweetie. However, after getting her home I realized there is a problem. You can see in the picture that is a leaning and when she walks she has a limp. What can I do for her? I love her colors and I really hope that she will be able to have kids for me.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Was she like that when you got her? I would have her tested for CAE. But I wouldn't be surprised if it was some type of injury. You could try something like B-L Solution on her if you think she is pain. It is a natural pain reliever. The other thing you can try is something like Next Level Joint Fluid. If she is pregnant, I don't believe she could have either of these products though.


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

Shes beautiful!! On limp...id begin by checking her feet...if hooves are good and even...id look for a swollen ankle..my girls are ALWAYS spraining their ankles from playing QUEEN OF THE HILL...Id trim her feet and give it a few days...
Best of luck!! and congrats on your new girl!!


----------

